# What's your most hated function?



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I dislike using Fe the most. When I do have to indulge in it, it appears fake, its exhausting and I'm criticised by others by how bad I am.


----------



## sprinkle (Feb 10, 2017)

Fe gets me in trouble a lot too.


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

leictreon said:


> Fe. The SJW function!
> 
> I also tend to dislike Te or Se. I mean, they're too aggressive for me (even if I _love_ xSFPs)


The SWJ's are usually Fi doms and aux, the Fi-Te combo (xNFP especially) leans towards a more homogeneous mainstream society in terms of how people should think and what is morally acceptable. 

Hence, i don't really like it. They tend to take offence to everything, complain when people don't conform to theirs ethics, judge everything and anything and one thing i dislike the most is that Fi users enjoy negative mental states which is everything i oppose as an Fe user. 

Te is annoying as well, its like they have a brain but don't use it.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Danali said:


> The SWJ's are usually Fi doms and aux, the Fi-Te combo (xNFP especially) leans towards a more homogeneous mainstream society in terms of how people should think and what is morally acceptable.
> 
> Hence, i don't really like it. They tend to take offence to everything, complain when people don't conform to theirs ethics, judge everything and anything and one thing i dislike the most is that Fi users enjoy negative mental states which is everything i oppose as an Fe user.
> 
> Te is annoying as well, its like they have a brain but don't use it.


Come on, seriously? In my experience most SJWs have been INTPs (okay, we're talking about inferior, very undeveloped Fe, but still...) and anti-SJWs tend to be, surprisingly, ENFPs (JonTron, Milo... Wiz from this site). INFPs tend to be on both sides, I admit it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

leictreon said:


> Come on, seriously? In my experience most SJWs have been INTPs (okay, we're talking about inferior, very undeveloped Fe, but still...) and anti-SJWs tend to be, surprisingly, ENFPs (JonTron, Milo... Wiz from this site). INFPs tend to be on both sides, I admit it.


Lmao you serious? INTP is the most 'I don't care' type ever followed by ISTP. It's the ENFPs who are constantly fighting oppression and being champions and stuff. Lol they're even called 'the champions.' You must have mistyped those INTPs.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I've actually met a few ''idealistic'' but there's also really detached and cynical about it, so it kinda cancels any idealistic claim they have. They're big believers in changing the status quo but are also dispassionate about things. That being said, I don't think they are the least idealistic type, I think ISTJs and ISTPs take that award. They're the ultimate ''I accept things as they are'' types. 

And yes, NFPs are typically your prototype SJW. NFJs are heavy on it too but it has to be within the realm of possibilities and something they can actually do about it, so they'll focus on one cause at a time that they can actually change. Just complaining about the state of the world is usually enough for NFPs ^_^


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I don't like Fe or Fi, though I wouldn't say I hate them.


----------



## OrangeYou (Mar 4, 2017)

Really don't care for Si. I see no point of it personally and it's just the hoarder function to me. Then Te, it's really boring and stresses me out. It sucks the fun out of my life. All the rest are okay. Ne is kinda useless for me but it doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i like Ti, but sometimes i want it to shut up.


----------



## Cobble (Dec 6, 2016)

@leictreon @Blue Ribbon : 
I so laughed. I have to agree about the : "INTP & ISTP usually don't give a shit". 
I'll even add they often get in trouble with SFWs because of how little tact IxTP usually have, and because of the whole Ti-dom mentality "Don't fucking tell me how I have to think and act. I fucking don't care about world rules and morality damnit. (And I definitely won't tell you how to act since I don't want anyone to tell me how to act)".

Most SFWs I know are :
1 - Te-Fi or Fi-Te in grip. The most active one. "I'm so fucking right look at all these proofs! Let's change the worrrrrld *roar*". 
2 - Followed by Fe-Ti. I call them the "supporters". "Yeah Te-Fi is so fucking right *ditch an army into you to trash you*, your logic makes no sense you fucking racist !". 
3 - In the shadow - healthy Fi-Te "SFWs spirits, who fight in the shadows with absolute calmness. Except if they have to save a grandma attacked on the street. Yes."
4 - The Ti-Fe one are the "I'm curious about what you're doing and I'm trying to understand social rules and morals. Don't mind me. *eat popcorn*" 


Anyway. My most hated function ? 
I like every functions but I have a love-hate relationship about Ne. I mean, I love it, but it's so random. I can't get my mind clear because of it ! I get one bunch of good ideas and I have to combine/choose one of them. The, I manage to set one super good idea and I'm ready to do it. But THEN ! I begin my task and OTHER ideas suddenly pop up in my mind. "Noooooooooooooooooo not agaiiin".
Also, it really makes you look dumb and incompetent, this Ne thing.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Lynway said:


> @leictreon @Blue Ribbon :
> I so laughed. I have to agree about the : "INTP & ISTP usually don't give a shit".
> I'll even add they often get in trouble with SFWs because of how little tact IxTP usually have, and because of the whole Ti-dom mentality "Don't fucking tell me how I have to think and act. I fucking don't care about world rules and morality damnit. (And I definitely won't tell you how to act since I don't want anyone to tell me how to act)".
> 
> ...


It's like people here don't remember Shahada (an INTP)...

I said Fe is the "SJW function" because it's the "hey, let's be concerned for everybody" function while Fi is more self-centered. But it makes sense, as SJWs are, deep down, self centered and just want to _believe _they're the good guys.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

A short letter to my Fi: 

Dear Fi,
Half the time I suppress you, the other half of the time I wish I was. Usually. Err .... See that Fi? This is why I hate you. You contradict me the most, you trip me up the most, you confuse me the most and worst of all you make me _feel_ the most. You of all functions should know I suck at dealing with feelings but do you care? Of course not; you show up at the worst times and make me look stupid. Like right now. Ya get what I'm saying here, Fi? I'm the ONLY one writing a letter to a function. Yeah. Case closed, Fi.

You suck. 

P.S: I'm sending my Te to hunt you down and send you back to suppression land :ninja:. I'd apologize, but we both know it's fake. Get lost.:dry:


Sincerely,
Librarian


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Stevester said:


> From my own functions: Si (And I'm Si-Dom) It's a real pain when you want to make big changes in your life. It will literally give you 100 reasons why you can't.
> 
> Functions in general: Definitely Fe. Sorry FJs but I'm not gonna tell you what you want to hear and do what you want me to do just so we can pretend everyone is happy.


This would be my answer too lol, just Si is my inferior. And I can't even elaborate because those are exactly my reasons.  but also that when I slip into Si it wrecks my mood.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Fe.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

I find it funny people who state/assert that people who are SJW are Fi users, this is just a hypothesis of their part but the way they said it, they make it sounds like it's something based on evidence. The truth is every type can be SJW and I think (hypothesis) that Fi users are not predominant.

I don't hate functions, but my most frustated function in me is Si, it doesn't manifest in a good way as it's not very functional. 
In others in my opinion, it's the extroverted judging function (Fe and Te) that frustrated me the most because they are controlling and have the habit to force their opinion (Te) and morality (Fe) into other people. 
Sorry but Fi users don't say to people what you should do or not, they typically respect individual morality and opinion. On the other hand, introverted judging function (Fi and Ti) are self-absorbed and guarded of their opinion (Ti) and morality (Fi) which can be seen as selfish.
Si, Ni being narrow minded and stubborn and Se, Ne being inconsistent and careless.
These are my hypothesis and view of what flaws I attach to functions.


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

Plumedoux said:


> In others in my opinion, it's the extroverted judging function (Fe and Te) that frustrated me the most because they are controlling and have the habit to force their opinion (Te) and morality (Fe) into other people.
> Sorry but Fi users don't say to people what you should do or not, they typically respect individual morality and opinion. On the other hand, introverted judging function (Fi and Ti) are self-absorbed and guarded of their opinion (Ti) and morality (Fi) which can be seen as selfish.


These statements are really the kinds that make me question myself these days. I like hearing all sides and am respectful of many different opinions. I am not one to get into any sort of debate usually. I also don't try and force my opinions or morals on others. Something they do may make me furious, but I know nothing I say is probably going to change their ways. Maybe it's my (Fe)'s need to maintain overall social harmony that overrides wanting to force change. (My ESFJ grandmother on the other hand will totally try and control/heavily influence other's behavior and thought patterns.)

*Edit:* So, to the relevance of this to the topic, as an (Fe) I sympathize with the SJW mission to an extent. I think they have good intentions, but I would never be as aggressive about my opinions and feelings as some of them are. Especially considering how radical they can be.

That aside, since the topic has turned to SJWs, over the past few months I have been really boggled by the conept of "cultural appropriation," a subject they really seem to get riled over. I would love to have a conversation about this with someone who feels strongly about it... maybe I'll make another thread to not derail this one though... <_<


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

hexmeister said:


> These statements are really the kinds that make me question myself these days. I like hearing all sides and am respectful of many different opinions. I am not one to get into any sort of debate usually. I also don't try and force my opinions or morals on others. Something they do may make me furious, but I know nothing I say is probably going to change their ways. Maybe it's my (Fe)'s need to maintain overall social harmony that overrides wanting to force change. (My ESFJ grandmother on the other hand will totally try and control/heavily influence other's behavior and thought patterns.)
> 
> *Edit:* So, to the relevance of this to the topic, as an (Fe) I sympathize with the SJW mission to an extent. I think they have good intentions, but I would never be as aggressive about my opinions and feelings as some of them are. Especially considering how radical they can be.
> 
> That aside, since the topic has turned to SJWs, over the past few months I have been really boggled by the conept of "cultural appropriation," a subject they really seem to get riled over. I would love to have a conversation about this with someone who feels strongly about it... maybe I'll make another thread to not derail this one though... <_<


I should be more precise but my statement was mostly for the leading function, when someone put too much emphasis in one of the cognitive function. So for Fe, ESFJ and ENFJ will display these characteristics of being controlling and dictate what you should do or not do. My mother is an ESFJ and she displays the exact same characteristics than your grandmother for trying to influence and control other people.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I am often impressed by the results of what I think includes Te-thinking in others, but in myself it is a struggle. So in that sense perhaps Te. Si too perhaps, I easily get stuck with somewhat phobialike feelings for things I have negative associations/experiences with, it inhibits me a lot, hate that.

In other's I am probably most easily annoyed by some of the expressions of the Si-Fe combination, if that is what I think it is, overly adapting to one's past and to other people.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

hexmeister said:


> These statements are really the kinds that make me question myself these days. I like hearing all sides and am respectful of many different opinions. I am not one to get into any sort of debate usually. I also don't try and force my opinions or morals on others. Something they do may make me furious, but I know nothing I say is probably going to change their ways. Maybe it's my (Fe)'s need to maintain overall social harmony that overrides wanting to force change. (My ESFJ grandmother on the other hand will totally try and control/heavily influence other's behavior and thought patterns.)
> 
> *Edit:* So, to the relevance of this to the topic, as an (Fe) I sympathize with the SJW mission to an extent. I think they have good intentions, but I would never be as aggressive about my opinions and feelings as some of them are. Especially considering how radical they can be.
> 
> That aside, since the topic has turned to SJWs, over the past few months I have been really boggled by the conept of "cultural appropriation," a subject they really seem to get riled over. I would love to have a conversation about this with someone who feels strongly about it... maybe I'll make another thread to not derail this one though... <_<


I think i have Fe too because i try to understand SJW. XD 

But sometimes they're fucking hard headed i give up. They're very close minded


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I don't like Fi and Si. XD 

Unhealthy Fi - because very close minded, self centered 
Unhealthy Si - close minded and very imposing 

I don't like close minded people generally. Regardless of being an SJW, Si or Fi.. Labelling sucks. 

Labelling sucks a lot


----------



## CharacterSurveyMBTI (Mar 25, 2017)

I respect all the cognitive functions but the one I dont tend to value the most is Fi even though I should


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

CharacterSurveyMBTI said:


> I respect all the cognitive functions but the one I dont tend to value the most is Fi even though I should


Because of selfishness. 

But healthy Fi are actually great if being used properly


----------



## CharacterSurveyMBTI (Mar 25, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Because of selfishness.
> 
> But healthy Fi are actually great if being used properly


Yeah high fi with self integrity and values in healthy FI-doms is inspiring


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Fi-Te. But mostly the Fi.


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Si, followed by Fe.

Both drive me insane.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

At my most cynical I might see Te heavy stuff as little more than banal tyranny.


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I love each cognitive functions (I'm being a people pleaser)


No, you're just logical and smart. Seriously, I don't understand how can anyone 'hate' a function, I can't compute it. Not understand it, not handle it well, not see much use in person or particularly enjoy it is one thing but _hate it?_ I don't get it.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

KarmaButterfly said:


> No, you're just logical and smart. Seriously, I don't understand how can anyone 'hate' a function, I can't compute it. Not understand it, not handle it well, not see much use in person or particularly enjoy it is one thing but _hate it?_ I don't get it.


The unhealthy ones i mean. But Fi is fucking great. I heart Fi more than Fe


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> The unhealthy ones i mean. But Fi is fucking great. I heart Fi more than Fe


Hmn I see, but even then it's hard to pick. They can all be super frustrating and even maddening depending on the situation at hand.

For the sake of argument then, I'll pick Fi because I like objectivity :idunno:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

KarmaButterfly said:


> Hmn I see, but even then it's hard to pick. They can all be super frustrating and even maddening depending on the situation at hand.
> 
> For the sake of argument then, I'll pick Fi because I like objectivity :idunno:


So you hate Fi too? Because Fi when you argue with them, it's hard to beat it.. And they're illogical that's why. XD


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> So you hate Fi too? Because Fi when you argue with them, it's hard to beat it.. And they're illogical that's why. XD


When the person engaging in its use it's immature or unhealthy, yes, I freaking hate it. I actually do beat them easily, but problem is I infuriate them for doing so, which definitely isn't productive :culpability:


----------



## bluewolf30 (Jun 15, 2016)

In combo I really hate Se-Te, Si-Te and Se-Fe. #
As a function I really condemn Fi. It´s just terribly annoying...


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

KarmaButterfly said:


> When the person engaging in its use it's immature or unhealthy, yes, I freaking hate it. I actually do beat them easily, but problem is I infuriate them for doing so, which definitely isn't productive :culpability:


Ahh yeah. Infuriate them. But the negative emotions piss off that's why i just preferably ignore. Like it's not worth it


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

bluewolf30 said:


> In combo I really hate Se-Te, Si-Te and Se-Fe. #
> As a function I really condemn Fi. It´s just terribly annoying...


Everybody hates Fi lol


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

Te -needlessly combative, unsolicited criticism, utterly destructive.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Why the insane Fi hate?

The _only_ bad thing about Fi is the fact that Te is attached to it.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

when they're used unhealthily, any of them including... Nay!!


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Seeing so many infjs saying how much they hate Fi reminds me of how annoying Ni is. Think about it.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Everybody hates Fi lol


More like everyone uses Fi to hate Fi.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

There is strength and weakness in everything, historically speaking I had the greatest difficulty with Si and Fe.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Seeing so many infjs saying how much they hate Fi reminds me of how annoying Ni is. Think about it.


oh...

B U R N


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't hate my inferior (Si), but I envy SJs because they use so much more of it. My life would look less like a tornado if it was better developed.

I mean, I'm only 19, but still.


----------



## SuperfluousNinja (Jul 26, 2015)

In other people? I could probably find a reason to hate all of them.

Fe: when they say things like "you HAVE to try this!!" or "this guy is the nicest guy you'll ever meet" as both assume that my personal preferences will line up exactly with theirs, and my preferences rarely line up with other people.

Fi: when they get really fired up over comparatively pointless issues. My brother is furious at my dad for dating so soon after the death of my mom but doesn't care that thousands of children starve to death daily across the globe. (maybe that's my own Fi in stark contrast to someone else??????)

Te: couldn't be bothered to give a flying fuck about your personal problems. There was this one metric, and you didn't meet it, and they think you have an IQ of 12 because of your one mistake and unleash their full brutality on you to "whip you into shape" when your own mind has done 100x the punishment that any other human could inflict. (hmm, perhaps this is my most hated, judging by the vitriol I just used here)

Ti: I don't have as much reason to hate them, but I wish they'd realize when their questions in a meeting are taking away attention from far more important things.

Se: some people actually like to just sit and read or need time to think, and that super loud party that you had the time of your life at was fucking exhausting.

Si: there are actually way better ways to do this. And people have new ideas that are actually worth listening to'

Ne and Ni are fine. If you have intuition and can use it effectively, good for you! I sure as hell can't do that.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> More like everyone uses Fi to hate Fi.


That's it!! XD


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

There isn't any particular function I outright hate, since whether a function manifests positively or not depends on how it develops between each individual. That said, there are some functions that can grate on me more than others. I guess it's mostly the Sensing functions, what with my being Intuitive dominant and all.

As much as I admire the energy, environmental awareness, and will to action in the best Se types, I still often find Se to be lacking in depth or nuance. Se is less interested in engaging the archetype or history of a thing because it is content to engage with a thing as it appears to be, and so I often find myself not having much to do with SPs unless we happen to share a particular interest. The stereotypical SP being a party animal is not an entirely unfounded stereotype.

I have a love-hate relationship with Si. On the one hand, I find Si to often be tribal, suspicious, unadventurous, and rigid in its ways - and at worse, solipsistic. It's the sort of function that - _in an undeveloped individual_ - would make a person not want to step outside their comfort zone, dismiss innovation, be fearful of every marginally possible catastrophe, stereotype about everyone or everything with similar characteristics, or complain about how something wasn't more like how it was in the good old days. And worse of all, it would make a person not want to question what they've learnt through experience, thus mindlessly internalising some status quo.

And yet I still admire Si in the best of SJs because of the attention to detail, sense of temperance, richness of autobiographical experience, and perseverance that it can provide. Since Si is likely my inferior, that means that I find myself looking at Si from the other side of a glass window, sort of envying it even though it's not second nature to me.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Ti in a vacuum frustrates me. I don't understand what subjective logic is supposed to be and in my experience, arguing with Ti doms involves a lot of moving goalposts and endlessly debating semantics. I guess I don't really care for developing and analysing logical systems whatsoever. 

Ne rambles can be funny but are frustrating if the person doesn't know when to stop. 

Fe when it goes into peacemaking mode and starts stressing itself out due to the sheer amount of opposing opinions is facepalm-worthy. While I understand the motivation, I'm much more prepared as an individual to dissociate myself with a group or individuals based on differences in value. Trying to reconcile it so much can appear too forgiving at times.

In practice, anyone with any function can be a cool person. These are just general trends I notice, I guess.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't hate any specific function, but I guess you could say that I have an admire-hate (not love) relationship with Te.


SuperfluousNinja said:


> Ti: I don't have as much reason to hate them, but I wish they'd realize when their questions in a meeting are taking away attention from far more important things.


Yeah, the Te/Ti conflict is real. I'm guilty of this ^^^

My parents seem to hate Ne (I haven't talked about the functions with them). I can see why they hate it – endless speculating and bringing up unrelated possibilities can annoy Ni/Se users who want to just focus on the task at hand and get it done.


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

For a dominant Fi user, I have a lot of respect for Fe. Although I don't easily blend my feelings with those of others, I dislike conflict and open disagreement too. It's only when the pressure of inner disharmony gets really great that I feel the need to disrupt the harmony with others. 

On the other hand, I dislike some of the indirectness of Fe, like with office politics. For example, going to a meeting at work and hearing everyone agree on something and then sitting back at my desk and listening to the two colleagues behind me bitch about the decisions made at the meeting. If you feel so strongly, why not raise the issues in the meeting? 

Or when people aren't open about what they want and how they feel and turn everything into a power game. I just don't have the interest and time to deal with those types of situations, and most of the time the stakes in the game are seem so appallingly low that I can't see what the fuss is about. I think these are cases of unhealthy Fe though. I usually don't have any problem with individual Fe users. 

When talking about functions in myself, I really have trouble with using Te and Si. I can procrastinate and be careless a lot of the time and then suddenly pull everything together at the last minute. Later on, I think "why can't I do that consistently and save myself all the bother and fuss?" In a way, I feel more comfortable with using Ti than Si, and being logical rather than methodical. I'm always in awe of really careful, methodical people.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

leictreon said:


> oh...
> 
> B U R N


Fire is nice. Makes all that juicy Ni flesh fall right off the bone har har har


----------



## iblameyou (Oct 1, 2016)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Seeing so many infjs saying how much they hate Fi reminds me of how annoying Ni is. Think about it.


I like Fi.



Notanidealist said:


> For a dominant Fi user, I have a lot of respect for Fe. Although I don't easily blend my feelings with those of others, I dislike conflict and open disagreement too. It's only when the pressure of inner disharmony gets really great that I feel the need to disrupt the harmony with others.
> 
> On the other hand, I dislike some of the indirectness of Fe, like with office politics. For example, going to a meeting at work and hearing everyone agree on something and then sitting back at my desk and listening to the two colleagues behind me bitch about the decisions made at the meeting. If you feel so strongly, why not raise the issues in the meeting?
> 
> ...


That's how I feel about myself. Fe, I have a love-hate relationship with it. I wouldn't dare to say what I'm thinking because I'm seeing how the situation will play out already...yet I'm always putting myself in their shoes. Sometimes I have no problem saying what I think. To me, it's just another perspective. 

I mention it before, but I do like Fi users. It's complicated when it's Fi-Te combined (ExFP) as I feel there's a higher chance of conflict with them. Like arguing. When Fi-Te is in a really good place _I feel_ their goal of communicating is to clear things up and unhealthy Fi-Te's goal is to put themselves before others.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Fe, because it clashes so strongly with my Fi.
I really don't like other people telling me how I should feel or what I should do.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I keep seeing this thread come up when I search for new posts, so I wanted to comment on it (since it's getting so much activity). If you mean which of my cognitive function stack is the one I dislike most, I can't answer that because I like all of them. If you mean which cognitive function which is most challenging for me, I'd say it's probably Se - I just don't consciously pay much attention to the world around me. My parents had me tested for aspergers when I was 3 years old because I used to run into things. Since I liked to play outside a lot, I'd run into trees the most. I just never found the outside world all that interesting.


----------



## takkenne (Mar 29, 2017)

MusiCago said:


> For me personally, it would be Fe. I'm also a high Fe user, but let me explain why. Fe makes me contradictory, I can literally hate someone, but if they tell a joke and everybody else laughs, my Fe forces me to laugh too. Fe makes me act a little different around different people, and I notice it happening too.


This has always bothered me about myself. Growing up, I felt two faced and sometimes fake, and I would wonder why I wasn't comfortable being blunt and insensitive like the rest of the world. But it also didn't feel like I had much of a choice. Sometimes, Fe feels more like a compulsion than a skill or talent.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Why this thread exists? MBTI lacks objectivity and this...


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Since the majority of the posts in this thread revolve around some Fi vs. Fe war, I think I'll give my two cents on both functions.

Fi types are usually aware of the subjectivity of their own experience and the experiences of others. They will denounce social injustices, protesting them if they can't change them through action, but usually it's an "each to their own" sort of deal when it comes to personal matters. It's only problematic if they conflate a social injustice with a personal matter, where the former is used to restrict the latter. I've also noticed a trend for Fi types to root for the underdog; if they see someone in a difficult situation being opposed by someone in a position of privilege, they tend to go further in giving the one hard done by the benefit of a doubt. While I personally wouldn't give someone the benefit of a doubt just because of their (lack of) privilege, I can understand this sort of thinking because of a need to factor in where a person is coming from, which involves engaging their subjective experience.

Fe types often do police behaviour, but this does not necessarily extent to policing the thoughts of another. If Fi seeks to embrace its own ego while recognising the egos of others, Fe tends to expect others to meet halfway with one another through common standards of decency. And it holds everyone accountable to these standards, regardless of background. Fe can act out in a social situation, but even then it's acting out about how standards of decency are not being met. I'm aware that the contention that Fi types feel towards Fe is that Fe is regarded as insincere. I don't think Fe necessarily makes a person "fake", because it often does genuinely matter to an Fe type that the other person feels accommodated, but this preoccupation with the relations between people over individual egos is alien to many Fi types; why prioritise one's affairs over what feels more authentic to the individual?

As a low order Fe type, my answer to that is that humans are social animals by nature who are stronger together than alone, and everyone desires some kind of connection with others to some extent. I'm not asking that people change themselves to be how people expect them to be, but I expect a social environment where anyone can be included. Sometimes it means telling a white lie here and there or smiling when I don't feel like smiling or observing a social norm that doesn't make sense, but if that's what will make me feel welcomed or would make the other person feel welcomed, then I consider it a small compromise. I can always scrutinise objects in my thoughts to my heart's content in the privacy of my own mind even when my thoughts would be uncalled for.



The red spirit said:


> Why this thread exists? MBTI lacks objectivity and this...


Yes these are subjective opinions, and I think most people in this thread realise that.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

crazitaco said:


> Fe, because it clashes so strongly with my Fi.
> I really don't like other people telling me how I should feel or what I should do.


You shouldn't feel that way.

j/k


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

umop 3pisdn said:


> You shouldn't feel that way.
> 
> j/k


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

crazitaco said:


>


I knew you were going to react that way because of x, y, and z.

(That's the other thing that annoys Fi types, right? That presuming-to-know thing?)


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm gonna have to drag unhealthy Ti that has the tendency to focus on irrelevant details that completely derail the discussion and contribute nothing to the general point of the conversation. Just get. To. The. Point.


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

I'll stick up for Te a bit; in healthy individuals Te can be fair and a source of justice.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Real Ni, when you get past all the stereotypes, deals in symbolic images. Many Ni-doms see themselves as grand interpreters of these images.


Do you like or dislike Ni? Or neutral, lol



JMHoughton said:


> Relationships that never pan out
> 
> I have gone after a few girls that I was getting visions of spending my future with, and the relationship never really goes anywhere. But I've been convinced that my gut is right about each girl being my future wife that I will pursue these relationships even past the point where others will call a spade a spade and given up on a futile pursuit. I know by now that these visions are generally just mirages, maybe to keep me motivated or from becoming too bored with myself. But up until recently I have still been following them, thinking maybe eventually one vision will turn out to be true.
> 
> Now, you being a Ni dom user, can correct me if I'm wrong in assuming this is me using my 3rd function (which really just started to develop as far as I can tell over the past 6 or 7 years). Maybe it's something else, I dunno.


A tertiary is usually a support function (in my experience), I wouldn't lean on it, without crosschecking the more powerful abilities of my personality. I've gotten stuck in my tertiary here and there, and always came back realizing that listening to the auxiliary is important. Ni takes time, effort and lots of data (read: experiences) to become reliable. I still have to accept every day that i make mistakes due to assumptions embedded in my Ni data network.

Not to be cruel, but by now you should have some experiences that allow you to see flaws in your visions, try to separate what you want (the dream) and your perception of reality. It's ok to dream, but try to remember what makes you great. Be open to new developments, but treat them like children, they need to grow up first. That's my advice at least, you are of-course free to choose as you please.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> So you dislike INTJ's, why is that?


I didn't say I hate INTJ's. 
I just don't like how they use Fi. I have had a handful of bad experiences with INTJ with the exception of one intj friend who has not yet hurt me (she seems to focus less on "being right" all the time unlike the others I've encountered) and I adore her.

I think I'm fascinated by and admire INTJ (in theory) from afar but I've gotten burnt before and I'm cautious.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I hate pooping


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Nightstorm said:


> I didn't say I hate INTJ's.
> I just don't like how they use Fi. I have had a handful of bad experiences with INTJ with the exception of one intj friend who has not yet hurt me (she seems to focus less on "being right" all the time unlike the others I've encountered) and I adore her.
> 
> I think I'm fascinated by and admire INTJ (in theory) from afar but I've gotten burnt before and I'm cautious.


I can imagine how (some) INTJ's and a type 4 clash, especially when the INTJ in question is (too) fixated on Ni-Te. It can lead to Fi being projected through Ni sort of, which is an odd form of ignorance, the personal seen as universal. Anyways, i'll stop rambling :tongue:

I'm kind of curious what the combination of Fe and type 4 is like.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Fe/Ti. Unhealthy users, of course......


----------



## Tamehagane (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm perfectly capable of hating anyone regardless of their cognitive functions.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I can imagine how (some) INTJ's and a type 4 clash, especially when the INTJ in question is (too) fixated on Ni-Te. It can lead to Fi being projected through Ni sort of, which is an odd form of ignorance, the personal seen as universal. Anyways, i'll stop rambling :tongue:
> 
> I'm kind of curious what the combination of Fe and type 4 is like.


Ramble away, I've liked at least one of your posts 

Being a 4 INFJ is quite magical.
I'm always researching myself as a person and trying to shape/discover more about my "identity". 

I am content in my own company as well as the company of others and I very rarely feel lonely, if I do it's because of a really bad miscommunication or a feeling like I'm not understood by the people close to me.

I don't know how much that explains, but I hope it at least sheds a little light on it.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Tamehagane said:


> I'm perfectly capable of hating anyone regardless of their cognitive functions.


Can you hate Putin, please?


----------



## Tamehagane (Sep 2, 2014)

Stawker said:


> Can you hate Putin, please?


You seem to feel threatened for some reason. Did you forget to take your testosterone pills today?


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Tamehagane said:


> You seem to feel threatened for some reason. Did you forget to take your testosterone pills today?


----------



## Tamehagane (Sep 2, 2014)

Stawker said:


> View attachment 663282


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

series0 said:


> I enjoy all the functions in their own ways. I struggle with Te because I refuse to be bound by limits and schedules and such. Not only does most of the world work that way, but, most authority will force you to adhere to these arbitrary limits. My chaos, my creativity, and importantly, my anger, do not work in that environment. If outside forces press me enough, they will see some very quick and nasty Ne, Se, and Ti in that order from me. If history serves as any guide the outside force and I are never the same after that, one way or another.


I feel like it's politically correct for intuitives to say they're fine with Te/Si, because they all serve a purpose yadda yadda, and SJs are a minority in mbti communities, when they all have been annoyed and hindered by people using them at some point, because as you said, the world _does_ work that way. Of course there are cultures with more SPs than SJs, or SFJs than STJs. STJ females in my community, for example, unless they're a 2 or w2, are generally considered asocial bitches.


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Librarian said:


> A short letter to my Fi:
> 
> Dear Fi,
> Half the time I suppress you, the other half of the time I wish I was. Usually. Err .... See that Fi? This is why I hate you. You contradict me the most, you trip me up the most, you confuse me the most and worst of all you make me _feel_ the most. You of all functions should know I suck at dealing with feelings but do you care? Of course not; you show up at the worst times and make me look stupid. Like right now. Ya get what I'm saying here, Fi? I'm the ONLY one writing a letter to a function. Yeah. Case closed, Fi.
> ...


I laughed while reading this. Thanks XD


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

HumanBeing said:


> I can imagine how (some) INTJ's and a type 4 clash, especially when the INTJ in question is (too) fixated on Ni-Te. It can lead to Fi being projected through Ni sort of, which is an odd form of ignorance, the personal seen as universal. Anyways, i'll stop rambling :tongue:
> 
> I'm kind of curious what the combination of Fe and type 4 is like.


I'm type 4 and I used to be best friends with an INTJ in primary school. In secondary school, I didn't make friends but she did. So I kept hanging around their group. I didn't really contribute to the conversations so I just became a nuisance. I started receiving intense glares from the INTJ. That's one thing I do admire about her, you immediately know where you stand with her. No pretence XD


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Both Fe and Fi.
I am a INTP, but I have a lot of Fi, and very few Fe. 
I want myself to become a more objective person, so I hate Fi. Fi makes me become emotional suddenly and totally nothing afterwards. I know this is only the result of unhealthy Fi, and people who have Fi as their dominant or 2nd function may not face this problem, but I still want to get rid of Fi. I am ok with a little bit Fi but a lot is not ok to me.
I hate Fe because people with a lot of Fe help people in a way they do not want, and Fe value ethics too much, which I think makes things troublesome. I hate people doing things that they think is ethically correct but no good to anyone.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Fi, because it makes me a whiny, easily offended, sensitive, insecure piece of shit.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

mangodelic psycho said:


> I feel like it's politically correct for intuitives to say they're fine with Te/Si, because they all serve a purpose yadda yadda, and SJs are a minority in mbti communities, when they all have been annoyed and hindered by people using them at some point, because as you said, the world _does_ work that way. Of course there are cultures with more SPs than SJs, or SFJs than STJs. STJ females in my community, for example, unless they're a 2 or w2, are generally considered asocial bitches.


I would imagine STP has it particularly bad. But yes, STJ would get that female not F thing, the 'bitch' label often enough. I agree with you on the politically correct or sort of pragmatist nod to Te/Si which just is gall to a dyed-in-wool ENTP like me. 

I think socially, when things are casual Ts are persecuted especially by the F 'fun' groups. Thus, exactly when its time to let the hair down and blow off some steam, Ts get marginalized repeatedly. Nerds!


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Fe: absolutely unnecessary, shallow, policing function
It makes you look good, it makes you all smile and look like you care when in reality you don't.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

jetser said:


> Fe: absolutely unnecessary, shallow, policing function
> It makes you look good, it makes you all smile and look like you care when in reality you don't.


Can you elaborate?


I don't 'hate' any function.
I think they're all pretty fascinating, and like seeing how they all manifest in various locations.
Kinda cool.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

I hate my inferior *Te*

_"When they become stressed and mentally fatigued to the point where Fi can no longer maintain its dominance, unhealthy Te urges will finally erupt from the unconscious, driving Fi-doms to surrender to Te in a negative or destructive manner. The ways in which these psychological urges manifest behaviorally are often unique to the individual and the circumstances. They might: become suspicious/paranoid and more prone to snapping or blurting out hostile thoughts; engage in biting sarcasm or cynicism and project their pessimistic expectations onto the world at large; indulge in destructive fantasies directed at the people they dislike; harshly attack people who are negative or critical; aggressively nitpick or criticize people’s mistakes and berate them for being incompetent; seek out conflicts or pick fights with people they disagree with; become controlling or excessively concerned with being organized; etc." _


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Fi in other people. Fe and Te can get annoying if there's too much of it.

From my own functions, I seem to use my Ni in unhealthy ways so that would be my least favorite. I find my own Fe useful, even though I don't have much of it.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

In myself, probably Se. I'm just bad at it. I always wind up turning to either Ne, Ni or Si when I try to use it.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

pretty simple, as a Ti-dom I operate on Ti/Fe which makes Te/Fi into a nightmare for me.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

No "hate" but I find I don't understand Si and Fe. The experience of what it must be like to use them really eludes me. Si is easier to co-exist with because it's perceptive rather than judging, but Fe can be difficult for me to deal with. Ti is also difficult for me to tolerate, even though I can kind of understand it if I contort my brain, and I see a lot more of it at work than Fe.

Of my own functions Fi and Se are both intermittent pains in the ass, in different ways.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Probably Fi followed by Te

Although which function is most likely to interpret every negative event as racism/sexism with no explanation or justification, but expects everyone to bow down to their blind outrage unquestionably? That's getting very annoying lately. Based on some people's comments, it might be Fe. I think I'm not very good at seeing the subtle distinctions between Fi/Fe, but I always thought such things would come under Fi.


----------



## HeroponTommy (Feb 26, 2017)

May I join the consensus that the feeling functions are pains in the neck?
Also, Ti always seems to rub me the wrong way whenever I'm confronted with it (which makes dealing with my friends, most of which are Ti-dom and Ti-aux, a bit of a hassle (and might I also add how scarily high the number of friends I have type (in my vision, at least) as ENTP or ISTP?)) due to them constantly breaking down every little itty bitty thing I say and do and try to tease me with it (not saying I like it, but it's intriguing >.>).

Now I'm going to break the rules.

I
freakin'
LOVE
Te-doms.

(Maybe Te-auxes, too)

One of my longest relationships I've had is with an ESTJ. I don't know how to describe it, but I can't help but admire how she can use Te in a way I can't. I find it so amusing when my friend goes on tirades about how she hates fellow underperforming employees at her place of work. Listening Te rants is honestly really fun, and it almost acts as an outlet to exercise all of my functions, especially my introverted ones, for some reason. Te is basically the grouchier, more hilariously direct Se (you lucky ENTJ's and ESFP's), to me at least.

And then about the perceiving functions...they exist, I suppose.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

dizzycactus said:


> Probably Fi followed by Te
> 
> Although which function is most likely to interpret every negative event as racism/sexism with no explanation or justification, but expects everyone to bow down to their blind outrage unquestionably? That's getting very annoying lately. Based on some people's comments, it might be Fe. I think I'm not very good at seeing the subtle distinctions between Fi/Fe, but I always thought such things would come under Fi.


Fi makes unshakeable moral judgments, but Fe tries to create harmony within a group. Either Fi or Fe can interpret negative events in that way, but Fe would be much more likely to demand that other people see it the same way. This actually gets at part of what annoys me about Fe; it demands conformity of feeling. When I am bothered by something, I would prefer not to trouble other people with it. However, strong Fe-types (and I do not blame the people; you cannot help how you feel about things) will notice that something is bothering me and try to pull the details out of me. My personal feelings become other people's business, and that makes me deeply uncomfortable.


----------



## aerynth (May 29, 2012)

It could be that I don't grasp the functions or know few sensors, but Se combined with Fe seems like an utterly obnoxious combination.


----------



## 1whoseeswithoutbeingseen (May 2, 2017)

Utilitarian, deceptive and self-deceptive, falsely altruistic, societally programmed feeling, and utilitarian, earthbound, robot-like societally endorsed thinking.

*Fe* and *Te*, of which I'd rather take the second than the first. *Te*, at least, has many uses that can be helpful.

Anything else I am fine with.


----------



## 1whoseeswithoutbeingseen (May 2, 2017)

dizzycactus said:


> Probably Fi followed by Te
> 
> Although which function is most likely to interpret every negative event as racism/sexism with no explanation or justification, but expects everyone to bow down to their blind outrage unquestionably? That's getting very annoying lately. Based on some people's comments, it might be Fe. I think I'm not very good at seeing the subtle distinctions between Fi/Fe, but I always thought such things would come under Fi.


I am sorry that you think that.
It is obviously an *Fe* and *Te* thing.

Introverted judging functions are inner-directed feelings and thoughts, only by chance and to some extent they'll happen to overlap with mainstream culture utilitarian, irrational imperatives and fashions.
Extroverted feeling and thinking is whatever helps your social standing in the world -- and endorsing ("sincerely" or not) the cultural and ideological imperatives of the day belongs to that.

INTPs and INFPs are the most alike types of all... for they are the most inner-directed.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I hate them all. But Ne. Ne is just the perfect function


----------



## Selinda (Jul 13, 2016)

Ni. I don't trust it.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't necessarily hate any functions, but I don't really like Si or Fe. I'm constantly surrounded by Si/Fe users and they always are so traditional and care way too much about fitting in. Although, I guess it depends on who has the functions and how well developed they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

I prefer to not speak about functions I don't actively use. So, no functions aside from Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.

Fe loves to make me feel uncomfortable at the simplest demonstrations of affection from most people, which is rather bothersome. Ne is usually lovely, but sometimes I can get overwhelmed by all the possibilities and ideas it presents me. I would appreciate if Si could stop reminding me of stuff I wish to keep buried down in the depths of my memories.

Ti... Well, Ti is my buddy.

I actually don't dislike any of my functions, but I had fun typing this.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Te just because I'm not good at utilizing it effectively... I seem to either repress it and turn into a doormat or I use it in conjunction with fi in such a way so that I'm either too emotionally charged or I'm making connections, inwardly, without sharing them in a way that feels necessarily rational or effective, I guess. I hate te-dom users, lol well not really but they remind me of what I'm not any good at.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

in the MBTI world? Si. in the real world? Ni.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

Wait. I thought you meant which is the most hated function not our most hated function.


----------



## goldensquid2000 (Sep 9, 2017)

From experience: my Fi can take me down some seriously dark paths

From others: Te, I can handle whiny Fe people, but I hate being micromanaged

In my friends: Ti, because they never actually find a functional use for what they think about which seems like such a waste of good potential


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Fe is cool but paired with Si it's obnoxious and the reason people tend to hate Fe I think. Too concerned with being normal, everything out of the norm is "weird" they don't question things alot of the time. Pathologizing those who are different.

Fi is SJW-ism, too sensitive, pretentious, whiny, subjective feelings.

Ni doms can be narcissists, think they know everything.

NPs literally dont make fucking sense half the time and ime they're the types of people to have their arguments debunked but then still believe in them.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I hate my Te (ISFP.) Comes out when I'm stressed, and I just feel like a huge bitch because I'd always rather be connecting with people instead of trying to enforce objectivity.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Honestly, any of the introverted functions can drive me utterly crazy. The more they coincide with actual external validation, the more they're saved (Ti in particular).

As far as which one's presentation in actual people grates on me the most, it's Fi. A lot of the behavioral by-products associated with it drive me up the wall. It's not the sensitivity that grates on me, it's the whole "noble good vs evil, yet weirdly self absorbed crusader" mentality combined with the sensitivity. So you get these weirdly belligerent people who completely freak out the moment someone bites back. This isn't all, or even most Fi users, but it's the proverbial "glass house throwing stones," and I feel like I see that kind of attitude much more in FPs and the classic "internet INTJ" types than I do in Fe users or ExTJs. Instead, Fe users seem more prone than Fi to passive aggression, which is almost worse, but being a Fe user, I at least understand the general mentality.

Don't understand the dislike of Te. I think it's sloppy sometimes, but that's better than analysis paralysis or pipe dreams.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

As a Fi dom, I dislike both Fi and Fe. (Just dislike them, not being a stupid hater)


As a Fi, I can't help myself from the obsession over my values and my over-sensitivity, it gets over me and It's annoying. As for Fe, Fe users always think that everyone should live their way and therefore bash anyone who is different from them by lashing out personal and offensive insults, It's usualy common in INTP's and ENTP's, and It's ridicously annoying.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

In myself, I can hate every single function (expect Ne). However, in general, Te and Se are functions that I dislike in other people, and Fe and Fi have their moments of pure chaos and intensity, but the good aspects of those functions make up for it.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Se and Si.


----------

